# My betta LOVES the tv!



## IGGYscar (Jun 23, 2014)

Anyone else have a betta that loves the tv? It's really weird and creeping me out...

So i have his tank is pretty close to the tv, while the tv is on (and if there are any cartoons on) he'll go right to the side of the tank that's facing the tv and just chill there half way up the tank and stare directly at the tv like he's watching it... freak.. He only moves when he wants to go up for air or if the cartoon ends. Once either the cartoon ends or i flick off the tv he goes back to doing things like swimming around and exploring his little cave. Or if I'm close to the tank he'll flick around and show off hoping to get a treat.

So what i'm asking is, do other betta's 'watch tv" or do i just have an odd ball on my hands?


----------



## bettacrazygirl86 (Jan 21, 2013)

That is adorable.

My betta doesn't watch tv, but my gecko and my dog do.


----------



## VivianKJean (Aug 20, 2013)

I do!

My boy Ronnie's tank used to be on my desk, which has a clear line of sight to the TV. He was probably about 4 feet from it.

I would see him watch it occasionally. He really liked CSI and Dexter. I remember I turned it to watch Orphan Black to catch up on some episodes and he glared at me like "hey I was watching that!"


----------



## BettaLittleGirl (Jun 22, 2014)

dats cute.
My Yammy (R.I.P ;( ) used to watch TV too it doesnt matter what show too :O


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

awww thats cute


----------



## 16kehresmann (Feb 5, 2014)

Neither of my bettas are that cool. xD My male doesn't really get the opportunity to watch tv though...My female could care less whether the TV's on or not.  Though my male does like to greet me everytime I walk into my room. Which is IMO pretty darn cute.


----------



## Polkadot (Feb 10, 2013)

Yes! My little boy Flynn has his tank near my tv and he likes watching it when I play video games.I think it's all the bright colours and fast movements.so cute!


----------



## FishieLover12 (Jun 23, 2014)

that must be ADORABLE to watch!!!!! by betta cant see any tv where his tank is, but if he could I think he would like it cause every time he sees any thing moving he rushes up to the front of his tank


----------

